# Fridge wont reignite



## Dam Yankee (Mar 16, 2020)

I have a dometic propane fridge that won't light. I can light it manually with a lighter by going to the outside panel behind the fridge and putting flame to the burner. The Fridge then runs fine and cools nice however when it cycles and needs to relight the burner it does not. I am suspecting the igniter. Any thoughts?


----------



## dianaw (Mar 18, 2020)

Hmm, try to remove the shield from around the burner orifice (where the flame would be) and clean the area well. It takes very little rust, dust or insect nest to disrupt either the igniter spark or the LP/air mix and either will prevent ignition.


----------



## Dam Yankee (Mar 18, 2020)

Have done all that. There is no spark from the electrode that sits over the burner. Still suspecting the reigniter.


----------



## Dam Yankee (Apr 17, 2020)

It did turn out to be the reigniter, once that was replaced it started working just fine. Now I'm chasing a battery that goes dead with in hours of being charged even though nothing is on. Learning as I go. Thanks for the input.


----------

